# airguns



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone out there get into airgun hunting. My favorite is my .25 cal Walther. It's very accurate and powerful. My next one is my .50cal pre charged gun.Very fun to shoot.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I went with the Weihrauch HW90 (.22 cal) it has a gas piston instead of the spring. the gas piston can remained ****ed unlike the spring guns.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, we do but I prefer PCP rifles. I'd love a FX Boss or Revolution but my budget confines me to a Hammerli Pneuma. Great gun; I'd love to shoot one of the high end guns to see what the difference is as I'm pretty accurate to at least 75yards. My dad shoots an Airforce Condor and it too is very accurate. I like what I see in the Benji Marauder which is in the price range of the others. We hunt rabbits; pigeons; squirrels, I'd like the DWR to make it possible to hunt doves and some of the other small game but don't know who to talk to about it. They would make a great way to hunt small game within city limits.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I use a gammo varmint hunter hp and love it hunt rabbits in arizona with it regularly and will drop them at 60 yards


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> They would make a great way to hunt small game within city limits.


Shooting within city limits is a city limits issue, not DWR. Citys pass their own laws on it.

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Shooting within city limits is a city limits issue, not DWR. Citys pass their own laws on it.
> -DallanC


True. The cities make their rules about discharging a dangerous weapon, but airguns are NOT legal to use on GAME animals.

From the UDWR guidebook on Upland Game:


> Upland game may be taken with a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge, a handgun or with archery equipment. Ammunition for shotguns and handguns must be one-half ounce or more of shot that ranges in size from no. 2 through no. 8.


If it ain't listed as legal to use, it ain't.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Correct; airgun legal in city limits; airgun not legal on game. Thus no hunting with airgun. I see no reason an airgun can't be used on some of the small game other than the DWR won't allow it. I take pigeons all the time whit mine but would like to hunt doves as it makes less of a mess of them vs my shotgun but I can't. Same goes for da wabbits.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey mavis, you DO know that you can hunt EC Doves with an airgun, right? You can easily tell the dif between them and mourning doves if you just look at their necks thru you scope or binos and check for the black "collar" before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Correct; airgun legal in city limits; airgun not legal on game. Thus no hunting with airgun. I see no reason an airgun can't be used on some of the small game other than the DWR won't allow it. I take pigeons all the time whit mine but would like to hunt doves as it makes less of a mess of them vs my shotgun but I can't. Same goes for da wabbits.


Actually, you've got it bassackwards. Most cities outlaw the discharge of ANY dangerous device, i.e. bows, air guns, bean shooter, potato gun, sling shot, or any other device which expels a projectile.

European Collared Doves are NOT game animals, and therefore can be taken with an air gun. Provided you are taking them from an area that allows the discharge of air guns.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, year round we hunt them and eat them. They taste just like morning doves and you get twice the meat. Hence why I'd like to hunt morning doves with my airgun. We only hunt Jack Rabbits with them but rarely get a shot at them. Seems dumb to be hunting rabbits with my airgun and see a cotton tail and have to pass it up or pull out my buckmark to harvest it. They have very similar ballistics and my airgun is way more accurate.
I also hunt starlings.... but never ate one...-O,-

Airguns are legal in every city I've lived in; you have to be on private property and keep the projectile on the property too; but that's just common sense.
One thing to remember they are prohibited from being classified as firearms by the Fed's which is nice; however that does open the door for a community government to make a mess out of things. I don't know what the big citys are doing in Utah but out here in the back woods of Cache Valley I don't know any city that has banned them. There's plenty of laws already on the books to cover misuse of an air gun; there's no need to ban them.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> 9.12.020: DISCHARGE OF FIREARMS; PROHIBITED WHERE:
> 
> A. It is unlawful for any person to *discharge or cause to be discharged* any firearm, including pistols, any caliber of rifles, shotguns, *airguns or pellet guns*, in the unincorporated areas of Cache County, lying or being included within one-half (1/2) mile to the east of the municipal boundaries of the cities lying between the south side of the road leading to Green Canyon and southerly to the north side of Logan Canyon Road.
> 
> ...


Thought you might wanna see what Cache County says about air guns. Doesn't say you can shoot them as long as the projectile lands on your property. And it doesn't classify them as firearms.

Logan prohibits hunting within City Limits. If you're shooting EC Doves, or pigeons in Logan you're hunting where it's illegal.


> 9.30.020: HUNTING PROHIBITED:
> 
> It is unlawful for any person to hunt within the limits of Logan City. (Ord. 90-11 § 1, 1990)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not in Logan (wouldn't want to be) and I'm not surprised they have banned them in that area and Logan; it's very heavily populated and the Green canyon to prov canyon area is also not somewhere I'd want to live either; not an outdoors-man friendly crowd. I know they've had a lot of trouble with kids who's parents buy them anything they want and they can do no wrong. I'm way north of Logan out where the sun still shines and we don't have our undies in a knot (except on irrigation day)
Still it's disappointing to see the few ruin it for the many.


----------

